# Umbee cichlid



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my umbee around almost 9". Not the best quality umbee but it's a true umbee.

















Here you can see lots of blue spots on the face.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

they're quite the 'monster' species! lots of personality, I'd guess.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> they're quite the 'monster' species! lots of personality, I'd guess.


Yes umbee gets big and one of the most aggressive cichlid.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Dinner bro LOL.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet umbee, when i was keeping CA cichlids i really wanted one as well as a beani and a P.dovii


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Dinner bro LOL.


I was thinking the same. 25" fried tilapia wannabe.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

angryinsect said:


> sweet umbee, when i was keeping CA cichlids i really wanted one as well as a beani and a P.dovii


Yes a beani and dovii will soon arrive next year. As well as a pair of red terrors and black nasty.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

you plan on breeding the umbee?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I was thinking the same. 25" fried tilapia wannabe.


pan fried and dressed in black bean sauce of course


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

angryinsect said:


> you plan on breeding the umbee?


Not really but if I'm able to find a female umbee then who knows.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> pan fried and dressed in black bean sauce of course


With beer on the side.


----------

